# Rainbow Cichlid Owners



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

Those who have kept rainbow cichlids: what in your opinion is the min tank size, and what in your experience/opinion is their average size?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'd say a 20gal (preferably long) would be sufficient for a single pair. Average size is about 4 inches for a mature adult. Males tend to be a bit larger than females and 5 inches isn't unheard of.


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks! Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd still like some more opinions, though, no matter if they're just saying the same thing. @CjCichlid: is that standard or total length?


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I prefer a slightly bigger tank, like a 30. I agree that the bigger males get to 4 or 5 inches.


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

Bd79 said:


> I prefer a slightly bigger tank, like a 30. I agree that the bigger males get to 4 or 5 inches.


Prefer? Does that mean a 20g long is okay, or you just like bigger tanks..... If not, can you explain why?


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never kept them in a 20. I think it is likely to be too small, especially when they spawn. I did keep a pair in a 29, which has the same footprint as a 20L. It was a little cramped, but was not a disaster.


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

How about just one in a 20 long?


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Should be fine. I understand from a friend that sometimes their colors are not as beautiful when they are kept solo.


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ah... mine is a dark green in my 20g long. He's not orange or brownish at all. I understand it varies from the local populations....


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a group that I am growing out in a 45 gallon tank right now. There are 6 of them but they are only about 2" long now. At 4-5" I think a 30 would be fine for a pair.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

If you can get a few pairs into a *big* tank, you'll see better colors and more behavior. I had 6 in my 125 until recently.... and wound up with three pairs. The males will really try to "strut" with bright bold yellow colors. If I hadn't a group of Paretroplus in the tank, I'd have kept them, but I re-homed two pairs. My remaining pair just spawned, but their colors are much subdued. Incidentally, I have about 100 grow outs if anyone's interested in getting a some. Once the little guys get big enough to harass the shrimp in the 40B, they'll have to meet my chocolate cichlids.

Two pairs in a 75g would be pretty cool, too.

-Ryan


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Anders247 said:


> Bd79 said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer a slightly bigger tank, like a 30. I agree that the bigger males get to 4 or 5 inches.
> ...


A larger tank, of course, is always better. However, I personally feel a 20L would be adequate for a single pair. From my experience keeping them, they seem to do better in groups.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

CjCichlid said:


> A larger tank, of course, is always better. However, I personally feel a 20L would be adequate for a single pair. From my experience keeping them, they seem to do better in groups.


[/quote]

Agreed on the groups. Sounds like that's what happens in nature according to a cichlid book I've been reading. Sometimes fry even get swapped between parents.

My remaining pair have wrigglers at the moment, but their colors are a bit subdued compared to the bold colors they were showing when there were more rainbow cichlids in the tank.

-Ryan


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

How are they as Parents? Can they stay in with the fry or do you have to take them out? How many pair would be ok in a 40l?


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

They're fine parents, but fry disappear after a few nights in my 125g. Not sure where they're going.﻿... too many suspects... you've got to pull the fry within a couple days. In a 40g long, you could try two pairs if you have a back up plan. Lots of pots and branches and hiding places are key.

-Ryan


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

I was going to do lots of rocks. and maybe a tree stump. I saw a video where the parents were with the fry on you tube. I dont have the room for a grow out tank just yet


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine do a good job of raising their fry.


----------



## Jersey_cichlid_guy (Apr 4, 2015)

Bd79 said:


> Mine do a good job of raising their fry.


Do you put the fry in a grow out tank or keep them in same tank? Maybe if I had some dither fish the parents would concentrate on them vs fry. Do you have any other fish in your tank with them?


----------

